# I am selling A grizzly BANDSAW Anniversary edition



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)

Selling this not for sale Anniversary edition grizzly bandsaw, not available on the website any longer this is a collectors item , I want to use it a few times I am moving so I must sell it I need to get myself something much smaller, Serious inquiries only! No trades cash only.
Grizzly Industrial
17" 2 HP Bandsaw - 35th Anniversary Edition 
This has been discontinued so it's a rare and it will be a collectors bandsaw I'm looking to downsize to a smaller bandsaw and I'm also moving so it's hard to transport this!

Was priced at 
· $1,095.00* · plus freight charge and tax a total of $1325.00 this is new used only a few times, wired 220 but can be changed to 115 
Brand: Grizzly
G0513ANV 17" 2 HP Bandsaw - 35th Anniversary Edition, Superior cutting capacity at a price that can't be beat., This bandsaw's 2 HP motor powers

G0513ANV 17" 2 HP Bandsaw - 35th Anniversary Edition
Superior cutting capacity at a price that can't be beat.
This bandsaw's 2 HP motor powers through wood up to 12-1/8" thick, with a 16-1/4" throat, wide enough for those larger workpieces.
The bandsaw offers plenty of power to slice through hardwoods and the precision to do detailed scroll work.
In performance and quality, the Grizzly 17" 2 HP Bandsaw rivals professional bandsaws costing hundreds more, with features like a deluxe fence, heavy-duty miter gauge, dual 4" dust ports, micro-adjusting geared table and Euro-style blade guides.
The Grizzly 17" 2 HP Bandsaw is built on a solid base and features a precision-ground cast-iron table. The machine is well designed, performs smoothly and quietly and stands among other machinery with its majestic size and stunning appearance.
The visual scale and quick-change blade release/tensioner make it a joy to use.
Like all of the Grizzly bandsaws, the Grizzly G0513ANV comes with a 1-year warranty covering parts and assuring the unit is free from factory defects. (Blades and other consumables are not covered by the warranty.)
The G0513ANV manual is packed with useful information and the technical support team is U.S. based. Parts and accessories for the bandsaw are available online and shipped from the Grizzly parts warehouse in Springfield, MO.
Made in an ISO 9001 factory
SPECIFICATIONS:

Motor: 2 HP, 110V/220V (prewired 220V), single-phase, 20A/10A
Max. cutting width left of blade: 16-1/4" 
Max. cutting height (resaw capacity): 12-1/8" 
Blade guides: Euro-style roller disc
Table size: 17" x 17" 
Table tilt: 10° left, 45° right
Floor-to-table height: 37-1/2" 
Blade size: 131-1/2" (1/8" to 1" W)
Blade speeds: 1700 & 3500 FPM
Overall dimensions: 32" W x 32" D x 73" H
Footprint: 17-3/4" x 27" 
Approx. shipping weight: 342 lbs.
FEATURES:
Precision-ground cast-iron table
Fully-balanced cast aluminum wheels with polyurethane tires
Deluxe extruded-aluminum fence with magnifying window over scale
Blade tracking window
Miter gauge included
Two 4" dust ports
Quick-release blade tension
Blade tension indicator window
Micro-adjusting geared table tilt
Height scale measurement on guide post
Includes 1/2" 6-TPI hook-tooth blade

Cash Only Must pick up no delivery cash only 
Bring yourself to strong people and a good vehicle to pick it up preferably a pick up truck or a van not a car it's not gonna fit in a car it's over 6 feet tall! Extremely extremely heavy
781-884-8315
$1000.00 cash only must pick up near Cambridge Massachusetts do you need a big van or a truck and two strong people !
Also selling a craftsman industrial drill press


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

Approximate location?


----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)

Watertown Massachusetts 
Also selling a new Grizzly bandsaw anniversary edition I'm selling them for $900 and they only been used a couple of times and craftsman drill press


----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know why the picture went sideways but those are the tools that I'm selling the bandsaw is $900 firm it's over $1000 plus I paid shipping and handling and taxes only used it a couple of times the drill press I'm selling for $200 cash firm and the Wood lathe is $800 firm


----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)

Let me know text 781-884-8315


----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)

That's the band saw I'm looking to get a smaller bandsaw probably a jet so the big one must go it is wired for 220 my new shop doesn't have 220 voltage


----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Good for you. I hope you get exactly what you think it's worth. Personally I hate working with a lathe. God bless those out there who love them.


----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you Bob


----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

wish you were a few thousand miles closer id snag that lathe right now.


----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm sorry that the Wood lathe has been sold I have the drill press and I have the bandsaw for sale, 
people are telling me I could sell it for $1000 because it's not available anymore discontinued from grizzly
I need a smaller band saw so this one has to be sold I hope someone that can use it can have it for there shop!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I'm sorry that the Wood lathe has been sold I have the drill press and they have the bandsaw people are telling me I could sell it for $1000 because it's not available anymore discontinued from grizzly
> 
> - Anthony


oh yeah i knew you would,seems every good deal is thousands of miles away always-lol.


----------

